# Diamond rescinded our deed/membership for nonpayment...but we paid and they acknowledge we paid



## Bogusfakeaddy (Mar 11, 2021)

We own at Alhambra at Poinciana, part of the old Amber Vacation Club that Diamond absorbed. We have a Diamond membership, but it can only be used at the 5 resorts in the Amber group, even though we pay Diamond fees. We paid our full $1173.34 on 12/20/2020. Our membership and deed was rescinded later that month. I have no idea what happened to our deed, no one at Diamond can tell me. I checked our credit reports and the County's website to see if legal action has been taken against us and don't see anything filed. There is no mortgage on our property, it was paid in full for in cash at closing.
We have filed a second formal complaint with the Attorney General and are waiting for a callback tomorrow from the Senior VP of Customer Service & Club Operations. We want our money back for our maintenance fees and out of Diamond for good. We have had nothing but problems since Diamond took over Amber, we've lost months of access to the website and ability to book vacations and now I'm concerned about our credit rating.
Does anyone know of a reputable time share attorney that would talk to us? Any other advice on how to proceed? We are beside ourselves. We pay our bills in a timely manner and own other timeshares both standalone and with other vacation groups, we are experienced owners, this isn't buyer's remorse.
Any help would be appreciated


----------



## RX8 (Mar 11, 2021)

How do you know that your membership and deed were rescinded?  Did you receive anything in the mail?  It sure seems odd that Diamond can't tell you what happened.  Have you tried escalating to a supervisor?  Of course, that is if you want to get your deed/membership back.  I know nothing about Amber Vacation Club but even losing your maintenance fees you might still be better off if they can provide proof that you are free of your ownership.  If your ultimate goal is to be free of it paying a timeshare attorney is not going to be a good use of your money.  They are likely to charge at least the maintenance fee amount.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 11, 2021)

Did you ask the county clerk office for a copy of your deed? The county clerk office can prove that you have pay off the loan and they should be able to mail you a copy of the deed.


----------



## travelplus (Apr 20, 2021)

I thought they would be calling you and sending you letters before cancelling your Deed. Why would they not want your money? You paid on time and have a receipt of payment. Did the Bank not clear the check?

Tell Owner Services to go and look for your payment and reinstate your Membership and reservations or ask them for a full refund of your purchase and go and buy resale.


----------



## Bogusfakeaddy (Apr 20, 2021)

RX8 said:


> How do you know that your membership and deed were rescinded?  Did you receive anything in the mail?  It sure seems odd that Diamond can't tell you what happened.  Have you tried escalating to a supervisor?  Of course, that is if you want to get your deed/membership back.  I know nothing about Amber Vacation Club but even losing your maintenance fees you might still be better off if they can provide proof that you are free of your ownership.  If your ultimate goal is to be free of it paying a timeshare attorney is not going to be a good use of your money.  They are likely to charge at least the maintenance fee amount.


We escalated all the way to the Senior VP of Customer Service & Club Operations. She confirmed our deed and membership had been rescinded but had not been filed with the courts yet. She did a deep dive and confirmed, in writing, that nothing had been filed in the courts and nothing had been reported to any credit bureau. She apologized profusely and in the end agreed to take the deed back, refund the maintenance fees we had paid, and close our Diamond account entirely. We have already received out fees back, now just waiting on the official paperwork to turn the deed back over to Diamond legally.


----------



## Bogusfakeaddy (Apr 20, 2021)

travelplus said:


> I thought they would be calling you and sending you letters before cancelling your Deed. Why would they not want your money? You paid on time and have a receipt of payment. Did the Bank not clear the check?
> 
> Tell Owner Services to go and look for your payment and reinstate your Membership and reservations or ask them for a full refund of your purchase and go and buy resale.


Amber Vacation Club is part of Diamond, but not really. There's a separate Amber group within Diamond. Someone screwed up royally. The fees were put on our credit card, we had a receipt of payment. Their system even showed we paid...yet they rescinded our membership and deed. We went up the food chain and were able to get our maintenance fees back and our deed taken back legally, along with a letter stating no action had been taken against us in the courts or reported to credit bureaus. We just have to sign the deed over and we are done with Diamond.


----------



## Bogusfakeaddy (Apr 20, 2021)

RX8 said:


> How do you know that your membership and deed were rescinded?  Did you receive anything in the mail?  It sure seems odd that Diamond can't tell you what happened.  Have you tried escalating to a supervisor?  Of course, that is if you want to get your deed/membership back.  I know nothing about Amber Vacation Club but even losing your maintenance fees you might still be better off if they can provide proof that you are free of your ownership.  If your ultimate goal is to be free of it paying a timeshare attorney is not going to be a good use of your money.  They are likely to charge at least the maintenance fee amount.


Diamond told us our membership and deed were rescinded. Amber Vacation Club isn't really part of Diamond, they bought them out but they operate separately. We could only exchange through Amber properties, not the whole DIamond portfolio. When you call Diamond those reps cannot see the Amber system or know wtf the Amber people did. We ended up getting of maintenance fees back and our account formally closed, deed taken back. We are done with DIamond


----------



## travelplus (Apr 20, 2021)

Bogusfakeaddy said:


> Diamond told us our membership and deed were rescinded. Amber Vacation Club isn't really part of Diamond, they bought them out but they operate separately. We could only exchange through Amber properties, not the whole DIamond portfolio. When you call Diamond those reps cannot see the Amber system or know wtf the Amber people did. We ended up getting of maintenance fees back and our account formally closed, deed taken back. We are done with DIamond



I  am glad you got your MF's back and please consider resale!


----------



## davidvel (Apr 20, 2021)

Bogusfakeaddy said:


> Diamond told us our membership and deed were rescinded. Amber Vacation Club isn't really part of Diamond, they bought them out but they operate separately. We could only exchange through Amber properties, not the whole DIamond portfolio. When you call Diamond those reps cannot see the Amber system or know wtf the Amber people did. We ended up getting of maintenance fees back and our account formally closed, deed taken back. We are done with DIamond


I've never heard of a deed being rescinded, but using your terminology if it was, why does it now need to be "taken back" and you need to sign it over? Something is amiss here...maybe lost in translation.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Apr 21, 2021)

Bogusfakeaddy said:


> We own at Alhambra at Poinciana, part of the old Amber Vacation Club that Diamond absorbed. We have a Diamond membership, but it can only be used at the 5 resorts in the Amber group, even though we pay Diamond fees. We paid our full $1173.34 on 12/20/2020. Our membership and deed was rescinded later that month. I have no idea what happened to our deed, no one at Diamond can tell me. I checked our credit reports and the County's website to see if legal action has been taken against us and don't see anything filed. There is no mortgage on our property, it was paid in full for in cash at closing.
> We have filed a second formal complaint with the Attorney General and are waiting for a callback tomorrow from the Senior VP of Customer Service & Club Operations. We want our money back for our maintenance fees and out of Diamond for good. We have had nothing but problems since Diamond took over Amber, we've lost months of access to the website and ability to book vacations and now I'm concerned about our credit rating.
> Does anyone know of a reputable time share attorney that would talk to us? Any other advice on how to proceed? We are beside ourselves. We pay our bills in a timely manner and own other timeshares both standalone and with other vacation groups, we are experienced owners, this isn't buyer's remorse.
> Any help would be appreciated



That's seriously messed up. Could they have reinstated your week (if you had wanted)?


----------



## DesireMore (May 2, 2021)

Call whichever credit card you use for your maintenance fees and explain the situation. Most card companies won't dispute transactions that occurred more than two months ago, but sometimes they will when the situation is egregious enough.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 2, 2021)

DesireMore said:


> Call whichever credit card you use for your maintenance fees and explain the situation. Most card companies won't dispute transactions that occurred more than two months ago, but sometimes they will when the situation is egregious enough.


It sounds like they were already refunded the fee that was paid.


----------

